# Hulu Plus adds new and classic CBS shows, boosts Kids offering with Fraggle Rock spinoff



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hulu Plus adds new and classic CBS shows, boosts Kids offering with Fraggle Rock spinoff*

The addition includes full-length videos from classics such as The Brady Bunch, Cheers and Happy Days, along with titles like United States of Tara and Everybody Loves Raymond. This arrives on the heels of last week's announcement that CBS agreed to an exclusive partnership with Hulu to stream complete past seasons of Sherlock-inspired Elementary along with police drama Blue Bloods.

Full Story Here


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Blue Bloods finally showed up on Hulu+.


----------

